# Nymphoides oxygenation? Never seen before



## Thutton (Feb 17, 2020)

I took a video of my nymphoides releasing their bubbles, I have never seen a plant do this, am I right to assume it's ok and normal? It releases like a waving worm, I can't upload the video so here's a snap of it

You can also see the clearing of edges on some leaves, a problem im trying to fight with little success, I've slowed it but if there is a way to stop it, I'd love to hear it







I


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Often seen with damage to foliage.


----------

